# 68-70 GTO Hood on 71 Lemans?



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I read the other night on here from a member that the 68-70 GTO hood will fit on a 71 lemans. I need to know for sure if thats true. Im thinking its not.

Seems the center peak of the front of the hood is higher on the gto hood than the lemans.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Orbit, I just looked and you are right, the 71 has a defined seam in the middle of the hood, and the 70 has a bulbuss nose, and is 4" wide. I guess not seeing my old 71 since the 80's the memory fade. You are right, they may fit, but body lines are clearly different. Learn something new everyday..:cheers


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I havent been here long but, Im learning! Im full of questions as you can see. My car consumes me. Sometimes I wish it werent that way!

But, I do have a lead on a 70 gto front bumper!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Scored the hood I need today!


----------

